# Why do you all think this istp is acting so strange? I'm a isfp girl?(:



## LovexAng (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a dumb question I know  but, this istp guy who I knew for two years asked me out. He always talked about me, and even after he broke up with me for a unexplained reason, he still does. It's been a few months and he's still telling people about how I'll "never find someone who cared as much as he did" I asked him to stop talking about it, and he got all angry.. And then started talking about it more .-. I told him I didn't care about him anymore, because he did something hurtful, and honestly I'm suprised he's still at it, because he usually doesn't care much for things like that, and I never knew he could act this way. I'm not really an expert, but I'd like to see what others have to say. I'm new..so I hope I put this in the right fourm! Thanks


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

WHY did he break up with you? Maybe you two were getting off too fast and he got scared and didn't know how to handle it and broke up with you (dumb solution but it could've been a knee-jerk reaction). Also, do you know he's an ISTP for sure?

Suddenly breaking up with someone for a vague reason is something all types are certainly capable of


----------



## theunknownstuff (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like an ex-boyfriend gone wrong, I don't think I'd date him again if he doesn't respect my boundaries to begin with. Don't see why you would either, he hurt your feelings.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

You sure he's an ISTP? Generally (there are exceptions to the rule), our attitude to relationships is if it ain't broke, don't fix it. As such, so long as the relationship is keeping the ISTP happy, they will put in all of the effort required to keep it going. An ISTP will only be inclined to break things off once the relationship is appearing as more effort than it's worth.

Again, generally speaking. 

I suppose my first, very skeptical instinct would be he found someone else, broke it off for them, it didn't work out and now he feels regret and/or guilt for giving up a good thing.

Putting that slight(*!!!!*) possibility aside, it sounds like he still has feelings for you. Do you have any clue as to why he might have broken up with you (i.e. pressure from somebody else, personal reasons, etc). 

But really, it's unusual for an ISTP to put anymore energy into a relationship once it's flown - once it's out the window, we accept it as gone and move on.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TheBestWeekendsEver said:


> This is a dumb question I know  but, this istp guy who I knew for two years asked me out. He always talked about me, and even after he broke up with me for a unexplained reason, he still does. It's been a few months and he's still telling people about how I'll "never find someone who cared as much as he did" I asked him to stop talking about it, and he got all angry.. And then started talking about it more .-. I told him I didn't care about him anymore, because he did something hurtful, and honestly I'm suprised he's still at it, because he usually doesn't care much for things like that, and I never knew he could act this way. I'm not really an expert, but I'd like to see what others have to say. I'm new..so I hope I put this in the right fourm! Thanks


Sounds like this person thrives off of drama girl! Based on what I've read on personality page about istps, they are known for stirring up excitement if they aren't stimulated in more productive way, so maybe you just caught this one at a bad time and you're caught up in the drama that he's creating. If so, that would suck but it kind of sounds like that to me :/ 
Good luck, anyway


----------



## iamrock281 (Mar 15, 2013)

Falling Leaves:3448185 said:


> But really, it's unusual for an ISTP to put anymore energy into a relationship once it's flown - once it's out the window, we accept it as gone and move on.


This. He's either an unhealthy feeler IMO or he's never been able to grasp emotions on any level and he just freaked and over reacted, now he doesn't know how to cope with guilt and the whole 'what if' scenario


----------

